# Soft99 Fusso Coat



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

This wax seems to be getting some big press just now so I thought I'd jump on the bandwagon and share my experience with it.

Firstly, as has been mentioned, it stinks...sorry it STINKS...I wore a mask when using it, I would recommend you do the same.

Application is easy and it goes far, I tried it out on a BMW 5 series and one swipe covered the majority of what is quite a large bonnet, possibly could've done the whole bonnet but I find sometimes I swipe again before I've fully used what's on the applicator pad.

I decided to let it cure for 5 minutes then done a swipe test and buffed, buffing was simple so I decide to do the whole car then return to buff. I have used this technique with FK1000P and left it longer to cure with no buffing issues but with the fusso coat I found it slightly grabby, nothing major, but in future I would stick to one panel at a time.

I also tried applying the fusso coat to the windows to see the effect ( as I find some other sealants/waxes are effective here) unfortunately the fusso coat didn't work out, it actually caused the water to 'stick' to the glass more so than without it, so if say that's a no go for windows.

All in all though a great wax, a little less flexible than FK1000P (I know sealant v wax isn't perhaps a fair comparison) but the shine/reflection is very very good up there with some show waxes and the beading is unbelievable, probably the best I've ever seen if I'm honest! I can't comment on durability but with a claimed 12 months, even if it achieves half that it's doing well!

I'd recommend this to anyone looking for a new wax to try!

Cheers


----------



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

Apologies for the poor iphone pics and the formatting, tried to do it in a rush on the iphone...


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks good.

I thought Fusso was a sealant?


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice! The beadings flows like a tree branch! Yes fusso coat is a sealant!


----------



## Dimsho (Oct 18, 2012)

where can i buy this wax?


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Whats it smell like? 
Mike


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Smells like fk1000p.


----------



## Nemegog (Jan 27, 2012)

Did you apply on head and tail lights as well?


----------



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

I intend to use the fusso coat like FK1000P, both say wax on the tin but their properties suggest they are more of a sealant although the fusso does give a great depth of shine like a wax and as you can see the beading is outstanding

As above it smells like FK1000P but a good bit stronger! 

I applied on the tail lights but not the headlights, as it was the first time using it I was wary that it may not sit well on plastic, I intend to try it on headlights next time though as it worked well on the tail lights

I bought the wax on eBay but the seller was on here selling it too, I know he was low on stock though unfortunately


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

I don't find the smell that bad. Certainly no need for a mask?


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

I didn't think there was any fusso left in Europe at present  I like fusso a lo9t and have been lo9okingy to get another tin but as I say at the minute it doesn't seem to be available unfortunately.

I will admit for some reason I thought it was a hybrid (fusso I mean) but in honesty I don't really care what it is all I know is I like the finish it leaves especially when I top it off with some ADS Obsidian wax (which is definitely a hybrid).

In my view the finish after a thin coat of Obsidian is even richer and deeper (my car is Obsidian black) and I really like the obsidian wax water behaviour, so I get the best of all worlds and lets be honest Fusso is cheap!

Also I didn't have an issue with the smell, it wasn't the best wax smell I have ever encountered but I didn't think it was bad by any means.


----------



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

Drewie said:


> I don't find the smell that bad. Certainly no need for a mask?





Rebel007 said:


> I didn't think there was any fusso left in Europe at present  I like fusso a lo9t and have been lo9okingy to get another tin but as I say at the minute it doesn't seem to be available unfortunately.
> 
> I will admit for some reason I thought it was a hybrid (fusso I mean) but in honesty I don't really care what it is all I know is I like the finish it leaves especially when I top it off with some ADS Obsidian wax (which is definitely a hybrid).
> 
> ...


I'm not normally too affected by the strong chemical smells of detailing products but this hit me with a bang lol it is very similar to FK1000P but stronger

On my own car I usually go for FK1000P to seal and coat that with a nicer wax on top, like you say getting the best of both worlds and I think that Fusso coat could be used in a similar manner albeit perhaps more durable too, its very good value for money!


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

I personally thought it smelt like Brasso? I didn't think it was that bad.


----------



## J800PAN (Jan 5, 2013)

Looking at these pics and the review im wanting to get on the bandwagon and get some Fusso... Thanks :thumb:


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Jdudley90 said:


> I personally thought it smelt like Brasso? I didn't think it was that bad.


Reminds me of kiwi shoe polish,certainly nowhere near as bad as I'd expected from reading on here 
Mike


----------

